# How do I get back on track?



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi ~ I'm sorry this is not about Mike's IBS100, but about his insomnia CD -- since it's one of Mike's CDs, I thought I'd still post it here... I've not used the insomnia CD for quite a while for an asortment of reasons -- travelled, moved house, got all my daily routine reconfigured, new meds, etc. and for the past few weeks I seemed to be able to sleep ok... But recently it seems that the insomnia is back despite all other ways of dealing with it. I tried to get back to listening to his CD, but somehow my mind has another mind and that "other mind" won't listen to me or to Mike... I'm wondering if there's a way for me to get back on track with the CD? It worked pretty well before and I'm wondering if there's a way for me to make it work this time?Thanks a million for comments and suggestions!Cherrie


----------



## Titania (Sep 16, 2006)

I know this may be a weird suggestion, but have you tried to listen to session 1 of IBS100? It puts me to sleep every time I listen to it. Sorry if I can't give any other suggestion. Hope you can sleep sound soon.Good luck!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Cherrie - Sounds like the mind armies thing - try this - listen to the your session while sitting up and doing some other thing - like reading or sewing or something mindless - just playing in the background without really attending to it - do this before actual bedtime - then forget about it. The next day do the same, then the third night, try listening to it right before bed as usual - that might help you out.If after doing this, you still have troubles, let us know, and we can ask Mike for further help - also, if you mean you just aren't listening as attentively this time around, that is actually "OK" - you don't have to actively listen - just have it "there" in the background - gradually you will go into the space you need to ... Hope this helps you out - most folks do drift off with the IBS Audio Program as well - it is very restful...Take care!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Thank you both very much for the reply!Titania~ That's a great point! I've yet to order the ibs100 -- we have a pretty tight budget right now and i may need to wait a while longer to get this... Thanks for the well wishes!Marilyn~ It does sound like the mind armies thing, as I was ok with not actively listening to it and just have it at the background last time -- this time it is different than that, my mind just refuses to rest and it couldn't stop letting all sorts of thoughts from entering; it was like Mike's voice wasn't there at all







... Then I'd battle back and soon lose his voice totally like the CD's shut off... Thank you SO much for the GREAT advice! I'll do as you suggested tonight and see if this problem can be straightened out. Cherrie


----------

